# I'll try this Journal thing. Critics Welcome.



## y2gt (Jul 28, 2003)

*My Road to 195 Lbs. of LBM*

I'll give this Journal thing a shot...hopefully some of u can help me along the way.  I'm stuck at a plateu.  Haven't been able to increase weights in a while. My body weight has gone up a few pounds but it looks like fat, not LBM.

*My Goal:*
-195 Lbs. of LBM....which means lose bodyfat weight/gain LBM weight.
-I want to get bigger damn it!! 

*Stats:*
Male
age: 25
weight: 193 lbs
height: 6' - 1/2"
bf: ??....jiggle here and there  mainly in chest,waist,ass

*Usual diet: (may vary here and there):*
7:00am:
1/2cup oatmeal
1/2cup granola (trader joes hemp cereal) (7 gms Sugar)
25gm pro complex protein
1-1/2Tbs ground flax meal
1-1/2Tbs almonds
1/2cup skim milk

10:00am:
45gm pro complex protein
2 Tbs. nat. peanut butter
1-1/2 slices 9-grain bread

1:00pm:
~6oz pork loin
~7oz baked potato
1cup green peas or broccoli
1Tbs hot sauce

4:00pm:
45gm pro complex protein
2gm creatine
1Tbs flax oil
1 Large apple

workout at 5:30

6:30 - 7:00pm:
ride home from gym drinking 16oz water and 4gms creatine

7:30pm:
~8-10oz chicken breast or sirloin or flounder or striped bass
1-1/2cups broccoli
6-8oz sweet potato
1 Tbs. ketchup
1 tsp hot sauce

11:00pm: training days:
3/4 cup oatmeal
1/2 cup skim milk
1/2 cup blueberries
25 gms pro complex protein
1-1/2Tbs almonds

11:00pm: non-training days:
30 gms pro complex protein
1/2 cup almonds

other stuff:
no iron multi vit/mineral in am/pm meals
2 cups coffee per day with no sugar and 2Tbs whole milk
1 gallon water throughout the day

*Usual Workout: (may vary also):*
Monday: legs:
squats: 4x8
hack squat: 3x8
fwd. leg curl: 3x10
hamstring curl: 4x10
calf raise: 4x10

Tuesday: chest/tris:
inclined db press: 3x8
flat db press: 3x8
standing cable crossovers: 4x10
tricep pulldown: 4x10
behind head arm extension: 4x10

wed: rest

Thursday: back/bi's:
lat pulldown: 4x10
cable row: 4x8
seated row: 3x8
db curls: 3x10
preachers: 3x8
ezbar curl: 2x10

Friday: shoulders:
db military press: 4x8
bb upright row: 4x10
shrugs: 3x10
cheat laterals: 2x10

Saturday or Sunday: 
~25 miles recreational bike ride
or softball
rest

What do ya think? comments and suggestions are appreciated along the way.  I will try to keep this up...definitely won't be every day though....


----------



## y2gt (Jul 28, 2003)

anyone think i'm overtraining?
after looking at my workout, it seems like a lot....
I do NOT go to failure on everything though because i do not have a spotter.
When I do my workout i don't feel the burn like I used to get all the time...any ideas on how to break my plateu?


----------



## y2gt (Jul 30, 2003)

just got back from work trip.  Had to do overnight testing so I got 4 hours of sleep in 2 days.  I missed my tues. workout...i'll do it today instead.  meals were all screwed up too, I went 8 hours with no food except for an apple. I hate these trips...too hard to eat right.


----------



## y2gt (Aug 1, 2003)

*Wednesday, 7/30/03*

Today i did chest/tri's because i couldnt do it on my usual tuesday.

wkout:
incline db: 3 x 8 (60 lb db)
flat db: 3 x 6 (70 lb db)
cable cross: 4 x 10 (50 lb each side)
tricep pulldn: 4 x 10 (50 lb)
tricep ext: 3 x 8 (20 lb ea. arm)

meal comments:
- I want to eat less protein powder and get it more from real food...so i tried making scrambled eggs for meal1 (1 whole egg, 3 egg whites)....*I HATE EGGS*   I got two mouthfuls down then i started gagging.

I stopped Creatine today and am now going to take just my multi vit/min and protein powder for supps. I don't think the creatine does anything for me.


----------



## y2gt (Aug 1, 2003)

*Thursday, 7/31/03*

did back/bi's today:
lat puldn: 4 x 8 (120 lbs) wide grip
cable row: 4 x 8 (150 lbs)
seated row: 3 x 8 (120 lbs)
db curls: 2 x 10 (25 lb dbs)
preacher: 3 x 10 (25lb ea. arm)
ezbar curl: 3 x 10 (50lb)

weight in: 194 lbs.

Friday im gonna rest
Saturday i will do shoulders...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Wednesday, 7/30/03*



> _*Originally posted by y2gt *_
> Today i did chest/tri's because i couldnt do it on my usual tuesday.
> 
> wkout:
> ...


Many feel that creatine doesn't affect them.  It depends on the individual.  You can add veggies to the eggs.  Also, some like hot sauce or tobasco sauce on them.


----------



## CJB (Aug 4, 2003)

Overall your workouts look well balanced.  The biggest change I'd make would be to your back.  Incorporate deadlifts and some BB and DB rows.  I'd even throw in a few sets of pullups.  Forget all that cable stuff.


----------



## y2gt (Aug 5, 2003)

*Mon., 8/4/03*

meal1:
1/2cup oatmeal
1/2cup granola
2Tbs ground flax seed
2Tbs slivered almonds
25gms protein powder
1/2cup skim milk

meal2:
50gm protein powder
2Tbs nat. pb
1-1/2slices 9-grain bread

meal3:
4oz pork loin
4oz reg. potato 
1-1/2cup string beans
1/4cup salsa

meal4:
50gm protein powder
1Tbs flax oil
1 xlg apple
1/2slice 9-grain bread

meal5:
8oz grilled chicken
1-1/2cups broccoli
1cup cooked brn. rice
1tsp hot sauce

meal6:
3/4cup oatmeal
1/8cup almond slices
1/2cup skim milk
25gm protein pdr

meals are not so great....still trying to find ways to eat more whole foods instead of shakes. (I HATE eggs,tuna)

workout:
 today i do legs...but i had a little problem at the gym...
-did abs first, that was good
-squats: 4 x 8
-leg press: 1 x 10...then real heavy set, got to 2 reps then i felt a pop in my neck, i dropped the weights down and the pain went up the left side of my neck up to my left temple and left eye!  I got nauseous it felt so weird and painful...I had to leave after that and laid down for an hour, then ate meal 5.

I felt fine after about two hours...that happened once before, i think its because on that machine the back rest stops at my neck and i put too much pressure on my neck without realizing it...damn that hurt.


----------



## y2gt (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm leaving tomorrow for my week camping, biking and hiking trip in the finger lakes area of new york. It should be awesome, i'm just a little worried i'm not gonna get enough food to keep up my bulk.  I'm gonna eat pretty crappy and gonna be doing a lot of hiking and biking. I hope i don't lose too much muscle...anyway i'll be back here next week. later....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

Have fun!


----------



## y2gt (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks Jodi!

Jodi- I've been looking thru your journal...your doing great! Keep it up!...and stop being so damn hard on yourself!!

Hope you all have fun in vegas, GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## y2gt (Aug 18, 2003)

*Mon, 8/18/03*

Back from my vacation. I ate like complete crap. Went through a Sam's club size bag of trail mix, canned chicken breast and beans. Did no weight training. Hiked and biked everyday all day!

I used that vacation as a "reset" for my diet and training routines. Today I am going to start back on my bulking diet and 4 day split. I am going to try to post my meals and workouts as often as possible...I don't use the computer all the time.  It would be great if you all could help me out along the way. I am starting to get desperate to gain lbm and lose some fat. Everyone says I look so thin, you lost weight, etc.. but I see flab and fat especially in the chest and waist. I think I'm what you call "skinny-fat" and I want to change that!! 

Before anyone recommends certain foods I should eat, I cannot eat eggs, tuna, cottage cheese! Sorry, I tried them all and CAN'T hold them down! Thanks.


----------



## y2gt (Aug 19, 2003)

*Mon, 8/18/03*

--Start of GoPro's p/r/s workout--

wkout:
flat bench 3x6
incline db 3x6
dips 3x5
military press 3x5
upright row 3x7
cheat laterals 3x6

eats:
m1:
1/2cup oatmeal
1/2cup granola
2Tbs ground flax
1/2cup skim milk
handful blueberries
1 scoop pro complex

m2:
1cup black beans
1 can chicken breast
1 Tbs flax oil

m3:
6 oz chicken
1 cup broccoli
1Tbs canola oil
2 slices multigrain bread

m4:
1cup black beans
1 can chicken breast
1 Tbs flax oil

post w/o:
1 banana
1-1/4 scoop pro complex

m5:
7 oz sirloin
1 cup broccoli
1 apple
1 peach

m6:
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup granola
2Tbs flax
1-1/4 scoop pro complex
handful blueberries


----------



## y2gt (Aug 19, 2003)

*tues, 8/19/03*

off day for workout

m1:
3/4cup skim
1/2cup granola
1/2cup oatmeal
2Tbs ground flax
handful blueberries
20gms pro complx

m2:
1/2 can bushs baked beans
1 can chicken breast

m3:
1slice ckicken pizza
1/4cup extra  tomato sauce
1-1/2cup greens
Tbs dressing

m4:
45 gms pro complex
1Tbs flax oil
1 Apple

m5:
9oz grilled chicken breast
1Tbs olive oil
1cup string beans
1Tbs nat. pb
1slice 7grain brd

m6:
1Tbs nat pb
1/2 cup whole milk
30 gms pro complex


----------



## y2gt (Aug 21, 2003)

*wed, 8/20/03*

Leg day: gopros power week:
I like the change in routine so far. I'll post the plan that i will follow as an attachment. The only change is to ad abs in somewhere and also calf raises. I don't want to stop doing those, my calves are pretty big and i like that!

My chest and shoulders are hurtin from monday still 

diet: sucked today...it is my gf's birthday so we went out to eat and then the bar with some friends.

ate what i usually eat except meal 5 was a fatty steak, sweet potato, bread/butter, 2 bud lights.  No Cake! that was good.

drinks: 2 captain/cokes, 1 shot, 1 huge absolut vanilla/OJ..yummy!
I barely ever drink...maybe 4 times a year.


----------



## y2gt (Aug 25, 2003)

*Friday and the weekend 8/22/03*

Friday:

Back wkout:
deadlifts
100x8
100x8
100x7
bent row
70x9
80x7
80x7
chinups
-50x8
-50x7
-50x6
cgcablerow
120x9
130x8
140x6

saturday:
went tubing down river. lots of paddling with arms.

sunday:
wkout:  Arms:
then 3-4 hours of moderate mountainbiking.


----------



## y2gt (Aug 26, 2003)

*Monday, 8/25/03*

meal1:
1 cup skim
1/2cup granola
1/2cup oatmeal
handful sliced almonds
20gms pro complx
1 multi vit/min.

meal2:
1/2 can bush's baked beans
6 oz chicken
handful nut mix

meal3:
4 oz turkey brst
1 cup roasted carrots
1 cup string beans
1/4 cup cranberry

meal4:
50 gms pro complex
1 Tbs. Flax oil
1 xl apple
1 tsp nat. pb

post workout:
1/2 banana
1 dannon mixed berry yogurt
20 grms pro complex

meal5:
9 oz chicken
1-1/4 cup broccoli
1/2 yellow bell pepper
1/4 onion
2 cloves garlic
spices all stir fried in 2 Tbs olive oil

meal6:
1 cup skim
1/2cup granola
1/2cup oatmeal
handful sliced almonds
20gms pro complx
1 multi vit/min.

Workout: Chest/shoulders
3sets incline db
3sets flat bench
3sets flat bench flyes
3sets standing db press
2sets bent laterals
2sets cable side lats


----------



## y2gt (Aug 28, 2003)

*Tues-Thurs, 8/26/03-8/28/03*

*Tues:*
Off day. meals are the usual amount, except i'm starting to add a little more here and there. I want to gain more weight for a while.

*wednesday*
Legs: Rep range week:
followed the plan exactly, except for the addition of calf raises.

This week the plan has one legged press...I didn't realize that my right leg is still fairly weaker than my left, they measure the same size but its still weak. (It's weak from a bad skiing accident last winter. I messed up my right knee pretty bad)

Diet is the usual, except I am going to try a little meal right after i workout. (30gms protein, banana, mixed fruit yogurt cup)

*Thursday*
Off Day.
After work, me and my buds are headed to Irving plaza to go see Anthrax....the band  not the powdery stuff.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2003)

Y2gt - 

Looks like you are staying focused!  

Keep it up !! 

YM


----------



## y2gt (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm trying YM!


----------



## y2gt (Sep 2, 2003)

*labor day weekend*

Don't ask...3 bbq's in a row


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2003)

Damn BBQs!!!!   

Back to the GRIND!!


----------



## y2gt (Sep 2, 2003)

*Shock Week, Monday 9/1/03*

Week 3 of gopro's workouts. Shock Week.

Shock: Chest/Shoulders:
2 supersets of cable crossovers/incline smith bench
2 ss of incline flyes/dips
1 dropset seated machine chest press
2 ss side laterals/delt machine
2 ss reverse pec deck/wg upright row
1 dropset front raises

This beat the sh*t out of my shoulders and pec minor, but I don't feel much in the pec major. Improper form maybe?

Meals:
did pretty good today because i completely lost it over the weekend. (maybe not as bad as I think, considering i'm trying to gain weight) I ate my usual six meals with a good mix of p/c/f. I'm getting lazy on posting my meals. I pretty much eat the same exact stuff everyday.


----------



## y2gt (Sep 2, 2003)

*Tues. 9/2/03*

rest day.
pecs, minor and shoulders are sore 
pecs, major is not. 

meal1:
3/4 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup raisin bran
1 cup 1%milk
20 grms protein
small handful peanuts

meal2:
50gr. protein
1Tbs. flax oil
1Tbs. nat. PB
1 slice 7 grain bread

meal3:
~3-4 oz chicken parm. (damn cafeteria at work is cheap on the portions)
1-1/2 cups broccoli
1/4 cup tomato sauce
1 peach

meal4:
50gr. protein
1Tbs flax oil
1 apple
1/2 slice 7grain
1/2Tbs Nat pb

meal5:
10-12 oz fluke pan fried with olive oil
1 cup broccoli
ketchup/hot sauce
1 cup cooked brown rice

meal 6:
3/4 cup oatmeal
3/4 cup skim milk
1/4 cup almonds
25gr protein


----------



## y2gt (Sep 4, 2003)

*Wed, 9/3/03*

Shock Week: Legs:
-warmup on bike
-abs
-2 supersets x10 leg extensions/squat
-2 supersets x10 leg extensions/leg press
-1 dropset lunges 10,7,7
-2 supersets x 8-10 seated leg curl/lying leg curl
-2 dropsets one-legged lying leg curls
-2 sets calf raises

I got in my car after the gym to go home, I could barely press the clutch pedal down to shift gears 

meal1:
3/4 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup hemp granola
1 cup skim milk
20 grms protein
handful almonds

meal2:
1 peach
50 gr protein
1 tbs flax oil
1/2 slice 7-grain
3/4 tbs nat. pb

meal3:
steak, cheese, onion, pepper
rice

meal4:
45 gr protein
apple
1 slice 7 grain
2 tbs nat. pb

post w/o:
banana
25 gr protein

meal5:
8 oz chicken
onion, pepper, garlic, broccoli
2-3 tbs olive oil
1 cup cooked brn rice

meal6:
3/4 cup oatmeal
3/4 cup skim milk
1/4 cup almonds
20gr protein


----------



## y2gt (Sep 9, 2003)

*Tues, 9.9.03*

I missed a few days of posting. I had a busy weekend...We were riding dirt bikes and my bro got pretty messed up.
Anyway, quick explanation...friday was back training, sat. was arms. This is the end of the shock week. I didn't like the back workout, I didn't feel much burn the next day. It was hard to do the right supersets because the gym was crowded 

My meals are basically the same as always. One change though is I ditched the flax oil and replaced it with Udo's oil. I wanted to get a better mix of omega3 and 6 fatty acids. 

I'm back to Power week (week 4). I missed mondays chest/shoulders workout because I went to the hospital after work to see my bro. I'm gonna do it today instead.

Mondays meals:
meal1:
3/4 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup hemp granola
1 cup skim milk
20 grms protein
handful almonds

meal2:
50 gr protein
1 tbs Udos oil
1 apple

meal3:
5 oz turkey
cup peas
cup carrots
1 tbs olive oil

meal4:
50 gr protein
1 tbs Udos oil
1 apple

meal5:
steamed beef and chicken
1 cup cooked brown rice
1 cup steamed broccoli

meal6:
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup hemp granola
1/4 cup whole milk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2003)

Y2gt - 

I modified my shock workout for back to include traps along with  mid and rear delts..... the last time...I definately felt this...(see below)

You might try to modify your sets/exercises.....I'm definately making progress.....

DB Pullover 80 x 10 | WG Pullup 12
DB Pullover 80 x 12 | WG Pullup 8
DB Pullover 80 x 10 | WG Pullup 9

Single arm cable Row 70 x 12 | Single arm cable pulldown 70 x 10
Single arm cable Row 70 x 12 | Single arm cable pulldown 70 x 6
Single arm cable Row 70 x 10 | Single arm cable pulldown 70 x 5

Stiffarm pulldown 125 x 10 | Chin Pulldown 150 x 15
Stiffarm pulldown 125 x 10 | Chin Pulldown 150 x 15

Superset Traps

Shrugs 315 x 8 | Side Raises 25 x 8
Shrugs 315 x 8 | Side Raises 25 x 8
Shrugs 315 x 8 | Side Raises 25 x 8

Upright row 95 x 9 | Reverse Pec Dec 125 x 7
Upright row 95 x 9 | Reverse Pec Dec 125 x 7
Upright row 95 x 9 | Reverse Pec Dec 125 x 6

Just a thought..........
YM


----------



## y2gt (Sep 9, 2003)

YM-   I will try it or something like that. I was disapointed with my last back workout.


----------



## y2gt (Sep 11, 2003)

*Power Week (week 4)*

Tues, 9/9/03: Chest/shoulders:
db bench: 3x7
incline db: 3x7
dips: 3x6
military press: 3x6
upright row: 3x7
laterals: 3x8

Wed, 9/10/03: legs and abs
weighted crunch: 3x12
machine crunch: 3x8
hold weight and twist(dont know name): 3x40
squats: 3x7
45 deg. press: 3x7
extensions: 3x8
lying curls: 3x7
stiff leg deads: 3x7
calf raises: 3x10


----------



## y2gt (Sep 11, 2003)

*wed, 9/10/03*

meal1:
3/4 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup hemp granola
1 cup 1% milk
20 grms protein
handful almonds

meal2:
1/2can bushs beans
1can chicken breast
1 Tbs nat. PB

meal3:
1/2chicken white meat
cajun spiced potato wedges baked

meal4:
45 gr protein
1 tbs Udos oil
1/2 tbs nat. pb
1 slice 12 grain bread
1 apple

post w/o:
1banana
cup yogurt
25 gr protein powder

meal5:
10 oz top round steak
1-1/2 cups broccoli
1/2cup oatmeal

meal6:
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup hemp granola
1/4 cup 1% milk
handful almonds


----------



## y2gt (Sep 16, 2003)

*Tues, 9/16/03*

I've missed a few days of posting. I'm going through some crap right now. (family problems). I haven't missed any workouts though....I've actually had awesome workouts lately. (maybe cause I'm letting out my agression at the gym)   anyway.....

This is *Week 5: Rep Week* 

Monday: chest/shoulders:
incline db 3x10
flat db 3x9
cable crossover lower pulley: 3x9
flyes: 3x12
-------------
military press 3x9
cheat laterals dropset 3x11,5
side lateral raises 3x10

Note: I looked huge at the gym, i had a nice pump going. Could be from shorter than usual rests between sets. I usually rest 60-90 seconds. This time I was averaging 30-45 seconds. I also was blasting "freddy vs. jason soundtrack". I usually dont listen to music and workout.

Meals: my usual intake and ratios.


----------



## y2gt (Sep 18, 2003)

*Wed, 9/17/03*

Rep week: Legs and Abs

weighted crunches 3x15
cable kneeling crunch 3x12
weighted twist 2x30
-----------
leg extensions 3x12
hack squat 3x12
leg press 2x12
lying leg curl 3x10
stiff leg deads 2x12
lying leg curl dropset 12,6,3
calf raises 3x12
seated calf 2x10

meals:
I am going to try beverly mass maker to add to my diet.
i usually have a shake for two of my meals which consisted of:
-45gm protein powder
-1 Tbs Udos oil
-1 apple
now i'm gonna switch that to:
-3 scoops mass maker
-1Tbs udos oil
-25gm protein powder
This will give me approx: 525 calories and 35/35/30 ratio


----------



## y2gt (Sep 23, 2003)

*The End*

I think i'm gonna end this journal for now.  I got a lot going on right now. I also write my workouts down during my workouts, so to do it twice is kind of a pain. I thought doing this online may help because I would get advice along the way, but not much was given. No problem though. Thanks YM for your advice. I appreciate it.
I'm also going away for a week next week where I am going to completely screw up my bulking diet and workouts (Backpacking trip through new hampshire) so i figured i'd stop this and maybe restart a new one next month for the winter. Maybe.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: The End*



> _*Originally posted by y2gt *_
> I think i'm gonna end this journal for now.  I got a lot going on right now. I also write my workouts down during my workouts, so to do it twice is kind of a pain. I thought doing this online may help because I would get advice along the way, but not much was given. No problem though. Thanks YM for your advice. I appreciate it.
> I'm also going away for a week next week where I am going to completely screw up my bulking diet and workouts (Backpacking trip through new hampshire) so i figured i'd stop this and maybe restart a new one next month for the winter. Maybe.




Y2gt - 

You are welcome!!   Best of luck!  Have fun in NH.

  YM


----------

